# CAMSHAFT's Cummin's Ram Build Thread



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Allright here she is.....









This will be the system composition.....









More to come.....


----------



## eriley (Apr 12, 2009)

badass


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

TY sir!! I think so too...


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohhh snap...who's the installer


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

wow that's gonna be a hell of a system! Good luck man.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> Ohhh snap...who's the installer


Your's truly....


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Tonyguy said:


> wow that's gonna be a hell of a system! Good luck man.


Thanks I am going to need it!!


----------



## ScottyH (Feb 11, 2009)

When do you think you'll be done?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

August hell or highwater....... I am going down for Elite Summer Nationals in South Carolina.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the Mag installed


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep that will most likely be the last installed item...But yes I am looking forward to it aswell!!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

veddy nice! me likey. my dream truck with killer gear. you are gonna have quite the audience with that build. i will be front and center.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

is it done yet?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> is it done yet?


LOL Bing! Yep pics tomorrow!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

wheelieking71 said:


> veddy nice! me likey. my dream truck with killer gear. you are gonna have quite the audience with that build. i will be front and center.


Thanks dude!! I will be sure to not disappoint.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Allright so a few years ago I points off at an IASCA show for a very easy fix. To mold a dash kit into the dash all you need to do is remove, sand, glue, bondo and paint. Heres so far....

Removed from the truck....Notice the sheen that will be removed.









Electronics removed from the panel. I also mocked up the kit. 









Taped up and ready for business...









The sheen is all gone...









Kit glued into place...









Bondo action ASAP....


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Are you using duramix to mold the kit in place or ...?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Ah crap......I think I just........nobody touch me for at least 20 minutes. And I need a new pair of shorts! Love the truck and the components/amp choice is ummmmmm Perfect. Best of luck. I look forward to the final pics!!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Ah crap......I think I just........nobody touch me for at least 20 minutes. And I need a new pair of shorts! Love the truck and the components/amp choice is ummmmmm Perfect. Best of luck. I look forward to the final pics!!


TY mang. Better yet.....youre just down the road. Ill let you have some personal time with it as long as there aren't any stains LOL


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> Are you using duramix to mold the kit in place or ...?


Straight up Bondo. It will only be a few thin coats.....


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Where in the cape are you. I go to Falmouth a fair amount of times in the summer/fall. I promise to be clean and neat! Seriously though I would love to have a listen one of these days.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> Where in the cape are you. I go to Falmouth a fair amount of times in the summer/fall. I promise to be clean and neat! Seriously though I would love to have a listen one of these days.


IF you go to Falmouth, you pass me on 28 on the way down. I will keep you in mind closer to the time. BTW make sure to bring a towel.


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Great gear and the work is looking good as well.

Sub'd


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Do'h


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

so is this going to be BIG MEAT'S luv child, MEATY JR? I GET THE FEELING THAT THIS IS GOING TO BE PURDY NYCE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Wha teh fuk, not finished yet ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Wha teh fuk, not finished yet ?


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Kit glued into place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was asking if you used Duramix to glue everything in place. If not, what did you use?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> I was asking if you used Duramix to glue everything in place. If not, what did you use?


Super glue FTW....


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Wha teh fuk, not finished yet ?


well....ummm no....wanna come up to the cape?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

SteveH! said:


> so is this going to be BIG MEAT'S luv child, MEATY JR? I GET THE FEELING THAT THIS IS GOING TO BE PURDY NYCE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yep this has Big Meat love all over it....TY


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I had some supplies come in  / plus went shopping....more love tonight!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Just bring it down here and bang it out in a day wus.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

The thought has crossed my mind.....


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Just bring it down here and bang it out in a day wus.


Seriously x2


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

The three of us could have a blast with that !


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Don...let's get my install finished up first...I have to at least make Cam jealous for a little bit.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> The three of us could have a blast with that !


Im waiting on Dynamat to arrive.....As soon as its installed ill think about it....


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> Don...let's get my install finished up first...I have to at least make Cam jealous for a little bit.


Good point, when ya ready ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Im waiting on Dynamat to arrive.....As soon as its installed ill think about it....


Uhh. No comment.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Uhh. No comment.


Yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

After two coats.....


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

nice, looks a whole lot better than my freakin bandaid already!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

wheelieking71 said:


> nice, looks a whole lot better than my freakin bandaid already!


Thanks but you are doing well too....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

I like that bezel it is coming together nicely. Are you going to wrap or paint it?


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

dang it, how have I missed this for so long. 

Absolutely loving the truck (now I got another diesel convert lol) and the gear, specially that mag  If the stuff ever goes missing, well umm, I'll help ya look for it, and no its not at my house :surprised:

Can't wait to see the rest of the build and hopefully hear this thing. Can always hide that alpine somewhere and drop in a mac-mini instead


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

are you done yet???


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed! I have a 2008 that I will be working on and am looking forward to this!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

05_sprcrw said:


> I like that bezel it is coming together nicely. Are you going to wrap or paint it?


Paint sir!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

jdc753 said:


> dang it, how have I missed this for so long.
> 
> Absolutely loving the truck (now I got another diesel convert lol) and the gear, specially that mag  If the stuff ever goes missing, well umm, I'll help ya look for it, and no its not at my house :surprised:
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of the build and hopefully hear this thing. Can always hide that alpine somewhere and drop in a mac-mini instead


Thanks mang! You know the Mini is tempting.....


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

chithead said:


> Subscribed! I have a 2008 that I will be working on and am looking forward to this!


TY Do you have a thread for yours?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Updates coming shortly!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

So is Summer.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Updates coming shortly!


about dang time!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

CAMSHAFT said:


> TY Do you have a thread for yours?



No thread yet, still piecing together all the parts to start on it. I think the final pieces will be arriving next week . . .


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

dynamat in yet??? oke:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Any spare Dyn midbasses?


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

install party next weekend at your place?:bulb:


----------



## BubbaDeuces (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be keeping up with this thread. Rather be cummin than strokin it eh?
Ha, anyways I love these trucks and excited to see the end results.
SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

...is it done yet? And where are the pics????


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing the Mag installed and hearing your impressions of it. The equipment list is very impressive.

If you don't mind - I would love to know how you did that system diagram (I'm a noob that doesn't know how to find cool things like that). PM if you would like to share.


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the Mag installed and hearing your impressions of it. The equipment list is very impressive.
> 
> If you don't mind - I would love to know how you did that system diagram (I'm a noob that doesn't know how to find cool things like that). PM if you would like to share.


He already did a review on it http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/50727-stereo-integrity-magnum-v4-d2.html


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks - I'll take a look.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> So is Summer.


Just gotta finish by Aug :tongue2:


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

jdc753 said:


> dynamat in yet??? oke:


I wish...


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Any spare Dyn midbasses?


MW160GT's....


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

BubbaDeuces said:


> I'll be keeping up with this thread. Rather be cummin than strokin it eh?
> Ha, anyways I love these trucks and excited to see the end results.
> SUBSCRIBED!


Thanks bro...


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> If you don't mind - I would love to know how you did that system diagram (I'm a noob that doesn't know how to find cool things like that). PM if you would like to share.


Good old Microsoft Power point....


----------



## eriley (Apr 12, 2009)

where's da updates


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Downstairs waiting for photos....


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Now that's a big truck!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Just gotta finish by Aug :tongue2:


Slacker.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

And we have updates!! Pics uploaded shortly!


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

chithead said:


> Subscribed! I have a 2008 that I will be working on and am looking forward to this!



Starting my bezel mods this weekend, garmin streetpilot 7200 in the stock radio location and relocating the air controls for the single din unit.

trying to resist the temptation to put in a touch screen and small carputer for the navication and to have a huge hard drive to feed the dex-p99rs.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

ctrhenry said:


> Starting my bezel mods this weekend, garmin streetpilot 7200 in the stock radio location and relocating the air controls for the single din unit.
> 
> trying to resist the temptation to put in a touch screen and small carputer for the navication and to have a huge hard drive to feed the dex-p99rs.


Why resist? Do it!! Life is too short!


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

CAMSHAFT said:


> And we have updates!! Pics uploaded shortly!


lets see them. Im working on my 06 mega cummins


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

OK so Sound Control is the starting point/building block at which everything else in your install is built on. Keeping Road noise out, cold/hot temps out/in, keeping panels with speakers mounted on them tamed, and eliminating tactile vibrations reaching the listener is geared toward increasing the overall listening experience. For my sound control efforts I used Dynamic Control's products; a large amount Dynamat Extreme and 1/8", 1/4", and 1/2" Dynaliner were acquired.

For this weekend I enlisted the help of jdc753!! This goes allot quicker and easier as well as less frustrating when you have help. Thanks sir for coming down and lending a helping hand. Your help was INVALUABLE!!

Ok so first off here are a few pics of Dodge's sorry excuse for stock damping!

















Down to business. The floor board, rear seating area, and back wall Xtreme layer.

































Then the Dynaliner Layer on the same surfaces as above.

























All in all it was a success! Without the doors completed (later this week) all I can hear is the engine. I couldn't have asked for better install products!! They met if not exceeded what the company said they would do!! 

Door pics soon!


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

That stock dampening is AWESOME. Im assuming the Dynaliner is like ensolite? Do you think doing the roof makes a big difference


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Why resist? Do it!! Life is too short!


enabler


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

King Nothing said:


> That stock dampening is AWESOME. Im assuming the Dynaliner is like ensolite? Do you think doing the roof makes a big difference


the roof and doors on this truck are so thin you could poke through them with a good pencil.

i am sure he did enourmous help for wind noise, the upper door frames are wind catchers as well, something dodge addressed in 09 by insetting the doors to the cab roof.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice! Looks like something I should tackle with my Ram too (I was just going to the doors and call it a day)


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Was fun working on it, thanks for having me down. Now that the foundation is set, will be good to see some more progress 



King Nothing said:


> That stock dampening is AWESOME. Im assuming the Dynaliner is like ensolite? *Do you think doing the roof makes a big difference*


After seeing the stock Dodge roof I would say a BIG difference. Think of the outer door skin but with FAR less bracing. I will admit I am a big Ford guy, but this isn't said as a cheap shot at the "other brand" For the Fords we have ribbing on the roof to stiffen up the metal, on the dodge it was just a single skin of sheet metal the same as the outer door skin and quite flimsy. I would definitely do the roof and think it will greatly cut down in wind noise at highway speeds. 



ctrhenry said:


> enabler


Enabler #2 here: DO IT!! 

I got a 10.4" screen in my dash now and love it. Granted its not for everybody and does take some extra dedication and work to get it all done but its pretty sweet when finished. All the music you have, all the video's you have are right at your fingertips without the need for ANY discs, plus GPS, and internet, data storage for your digital camera, possibilities are endless. Granted nowadays you can do just about all of it without a computer but I thought it was fun to build and enjoy having mine.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

King Nothing said:


> That stock dampening is AWESOME. Im assuming the Dynaliner is like ensolite? Do you think doing the roof makes a big difference


As this as the roof is, definitely!!!! Its not too hard to remove and damping could be done in minutes.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

chithead said:


> Nice! Looks like something I should tackle with my Ram too (I was just going to the doors and call it a day)


With doing the doors I have eliminated all road noise..... Do the whole truck. Dividends will be felt and heard!!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

jdc753 said:


> Was fun working on it, thanks for having me down. Now that the foundation is set, will be good to see some more progress


You bet!!


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks good Camshaft what year truck is that?
Did you fill the voids with expandable foam (blue masking tape) in the roof?
The Dynaliner on the roof looks like its pretty thick 1/2" any issues putting the head liner back in?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the rest of the build.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Sr SQ said:


> Looks good Camshaft what year truck is that?
> Did you fill the voids with expandable foam (blue masking tape) in the roof?
> The Dynaliner on the roof looks like its pretty thick 1/2" any issues putting the head liner back in?


Thanks!! It's a 2007 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins 4x4. Yes that is Great Stuff in the voids. Good catch!! The Dynaliner is 1/2" and everything went on fine. It is just below the depth of the supporting roof pillars.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

chuyler1 said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to see the rest of the build.


Thanks mang!! Are you about ready for another get-together?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, been pretty busy this summer so the car is still in the same state it was before. But it definitely needs some tuning.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I am down for sitting in cars anytime!!!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

It looks like you are almost ready for some wiring and HEAT SHRINK TUBING. You might know someone who's selling a bunch.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> It looks like you are almost ready for some wiring and HEAT SHRINK TUBING. You might know someone who's selling a bunch.


LOL thats right...Ill contact you the end of this week, beginning of next....


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Btw here is a teaser pic....


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

hmm...I wonder what could be going there


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> hmm...I wonder what could be going there


In prime Audionutz fashion I am going to put an arm rest there.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

yay for arm rests!!!


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Btw here is a teaser pic....


Hey Camshaft whats the metal box with the yellow tabs.
Wont that get in the way of your arm rest?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Sr SQ said:


> Hey Camshaft whats the metal box with the yellow tabs.
> Wont that get in the way of your arm rest?


I don't know what it is....I think its some kind of tranny controller. The arm rest will seat like the old arm rest seated. It should be fine.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

hit it with a rubber mallet while going 60mph down the freeway


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

WTF huh?


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Now that you mention it I guess it could be the TCM?
I haven't pulled my interior out you but looking in the bottom of my console storage box I don't see anything like that but my truck is a stick


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

i do believe that is the ABS computer.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

wheelieking71 said:


> i do believe that is the ABS computer.


Ahhh gotcha thanks sir!!


----------



## dirtydirty (Aug 2, 2009)

Im pretty sure its a airbag controller..... S10s have the same thing. If i remember correctly it has some accelerometers in it...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ctrhenry said:


> hit it with a rubber mallet while going 60mph down the freeway





dirtydirty said:


> Im pretty sure its a airbag controller..... S10s have the same thing. If i remember correctly it has some accelerometers in it...


These guys are on the right track, although I dont suggest hitting it with a mallet.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

ctrhenry said:


> hit it with a rubber mallet while going 60mph down the freeway


By chance you get bored and do...video tape it  Instant Dukes of Hazzard moment...


----------



## dirtydirty (Aug 2, 2009)

knew a guy that got to close with a sawzall and tripped one.... expensive mistake


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

watched a guy in 94 in the install bay catch one in the side of the head in a mitsubishi using a test light instead of a meter to install an alarm. 

we laughed at his ass for weeks, until I foreheaded an open minivan rear hatch 
and knocked myself unconcious for @ 15 minutes. then it was my turn in the barrel.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Blazemore said:


> By chance you get bored and do...video tape it  Instant Dukes of Hazzard moment...


Only if he has passengers in the seats at the times too ! :laugh:


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

You should find the airbag sensor and put your sub box firing right at it.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Will you be installing the factory cover over the rear wall of the cab (over the exhaust vents? If not, how do you/did you deal with the noise from the vents?


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Only if he has passengers in the seats at the times too ! :laugh:


Need someone in the back seat video taping...front passengers will be having too much fun :laugh:


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I go to sleep, wake up, and youtube videos are being planned out for my truck... ROTFL!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

havent been around much, but glad to see your install is going well!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks dude!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

nice looking work so far!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

dude, I thought this was supposed to be completed by August. How come there aren't more pics in this thread?? 

Don't we even get to see how the dash work looks completed? Was it all just a tease?


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

drocpsu said:


> dude, I thought this was supposed to be completed by August. How come there aren't more pics in this thread??
> 
> Don't we even get to see how the dash work looks completed? Was it all just a tease?


lol x2 

Looking good man


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL yes it was supposed to be completed prior to this weekend, but there was a mixup on some of the materials which caused the delay. Now I am back on track and moving forward.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

SQram said:


> Will you be installing the factory cover over the rear wall of the cab (over the exhaust vents? If not, how do you/did you deal with the noise from the vents?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

SQram said:


>


Sorry I Dynamatted around the flapper doors and then Dynalined over them. My ears have been popping when I put the AC on high.....


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

need more pics...


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Sorry I Dynamatted around the flapper doors and then Dynalined over them. My ears have been popping when I put the AC on high.....


Did it make a difference though??


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

King Nothing said:


> Did it make a difference though??


Yessir. I cant hear my exhaust at all....


----------



## Bedbreath (Jun 30, 2009)

looks good so far, nice proper sound deadening


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

^^ Thank you sir!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

An updated Exterior pic. Wheels tires and suspension soon!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Go bigger... none of that lowered stuff right? Hehehehe

Well either way would be nice....


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

DAT said:


> Go bigger... none of that lowered stuff right? Hehehehe
> 
> Well either way would be nice....


Going with a Thuren Fabrication Suspension simliar to this one. It will raise it 4". I will be running 35's on Walker Evans Wheels!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, that will be awesome!


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW, thuren really has come a long way. Im an old timer on the site where he got his start making truck parts


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Are you talking about DTX?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Are you talking about DTX?


pavementsucks.com


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Gotcha thanks!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

more updates


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

In Maine Vacationing....


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Who makes the headlights?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Anzo USA....
Anzo USA - Performance Lighting

And I bought them here. They discounted them big over the phone when I bought both the heads and tails....
Truck Accessories | Pickup Truck Accessories & Truck Performance Parts | Stylin' Trucks


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Ohhh vacation is always fun! I hope to get mine mostly done this weekend as I leave for the Bahamas the following.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yeah!! Have fun... Don't forget to hide some money down there....


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Back two doors finished....Now on to the front two....Anyone for a MW182 mockup? Doors being cut tomorrow......


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Cam, it's August already, is this thing done yet


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Back two doors finished....Now on to the front two....Anyone for a MW182 mockup? Doors being cut tomorrow......


what kind of depth is available in that door


----------



## mxracer33x (Aug 5, 2009)

This looks like its coming along very well. Great things take time....unfortunately. the dynamat job looks great. Prolly more put into that than I will have in my whole system. But damn it must be nice to have it that quiet in there.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> Cam, it's August already, is this thing done yet


yeah yeah yeah


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

ctrhenry said:


> what kind of depth is available in that door


Plenty for my MB 182's dont need much....


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

so Cameron, you gonna be done in time for CAN Finals?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

mxracer33x said:


> This looks like its coming along very well. Great things take time....unfortunately. the dynamat job looks great. Prolly more put into that than I will have in my whole system. But damn it must be nice to have it that quiet in there.


Thanks for gracing my thread with your first post!! Stick around here and you'll learn a thing or two...


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> so Cameron, you gonna be done in time for CAN Finals?


I wish...I dont have the time off...


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

looking good! i wanted to get crackin' today BUT my cascade was a no show. I shall start Sunday.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Nothing too much to report....Picked up the sub I will be using. After the fall of the SI V4 I have decided to roll with a W12GTI....

Doors will get some love this week...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Mmmm.... W12GTI.... good choice.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks....I thought so! Now I have two a 12" and a 15"....


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok now I am uber jealous.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Wellll....IM jealous that you're living in NC  (I'm from Charlotte)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah yes, kicking it in the big ole town of Landis baby! Quiet out tonight... Just listening to the Third Eye Blind and watching the neighbor work in her bikini top and short shorts next door. I love this neighborhood...


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

ummm pics sir or it didnt happen!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

did you get that 12gti from mless5? if so that was mine  oh how I miss it!!! Glad to see what it is going in, and what components its playing with!!!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Yessir!! Thanks for taking care of it!! BTW how many hours did you have on it....?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

not many thats for sure....I knew I was not willing to go into the process of getting into my ram 1500 quad..... So I used it in my house. I was going to mount it in the floor of my high end sound room I loved it so much but I let it go. If I do decide to do it I would rather a couple 15s in the floor into the basement. Now that my wife and I are expecting that project took a major backseat! Probably one the best subs of all time for my $ if you can put it in the right box, with the right power, etc... it did everything and then some for a sub.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Gotcha.....well it will receive 1300 watts of Arc Audio SE power and be enclosed properly so I think Ill be good


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Updated system layout....


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Giggity!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice!!! I hope that wgti works out for you! I absolutely loved it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

One of the best subs out there for major power handling and great SQ, GTi's

Great choice


----------



## dany2k3m (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah that wgti was beautiful, too bad it didn't work out well with my trunk, glad it work out for you. Love to hear the sub out, local demo?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

dany2k3m said:


> Love to hear the sub out, local demo?


Of course!!! As soon as everything is done....


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok a few days ago I received my finely CNC'd EFS rings. Thanks to the guys at Elemental Designs. Some of you are wondering why I did that. Two reasons; I wanted to check out EFS which is supposed to be denser among other things, and I have never had something CNC'd for me. They did a great job and I am super pleased with them. Check out the link!

http://www.edesignaudio.com/elementaldesigns_efs.php

Anywho...On with the show. First off I prepped the ring. For those of you that are wondering were my mounting feet are, I don't need or want them with my MW182's. With a driver almost ten inches in diameter, space is a premium. Mounting feet are bother to make and don't seat the inside of the ring solidly. With a ring only, you can solidly seat the ring to the door and then the driver to the ring. Not using the same screws for mounting and the driver give you a very solid mounting scheme. The mounting technique goes like this. Select a drill bit that is the same to a hair bigger than the head of the screw that you are using. Drill four or so holes halfway into the ring. Next drill a smaller hole in the middle of that hole that is smaller that the screw itself. Then drill another pilot hole in the door metal, screw all the screws into the door metal and voila you have a mounted baffle (assuming you already sound damped the door yada yada yada).

For my baffle I only screwed in one side because I need to see the best speaker to grille relationship as well as mounting clip location deconfliction. 









After that I marked the inner line with a sharpie.

















I took the ring off and then took off the metal with my jigsaw. I used my 24 TPI metal attachment and it went off like butta! Heres with the ring back on.









Finally the MW182 mockup pic!









Next up is sound damping completion (Dynamat, Dynaliner, and Dynaxorb pads) and wiring and the doors will be done!!!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Hotness!! Can't wait to see more progress pics!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am almost completed!  Yours is looking great man, luckily, my doors required no modification to metal. Just had to make some new baffles.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> Hotness!! Can't wait to see more progress pics!!


THX Mang!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> I am almost completed!  Yours is looking great man, luckily, my doors required no modification to metal. Just had to make some new baffles.


Nice! I need to look at your build thread!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

those dyns look HUGE!!!! starting to miss 8s in my kicks....


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

nice install


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> those dyns look HUGE!!!! starting to miss 8s in my kicks....


They are...almost 10"....Best MB there is!!!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Brian_smith06 said:


> nice install


Thank you sir!!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Update from today!

Dynaxorb pads and Dynaliner on the outerskin put in.....









Dynamat layer on the center skin.....


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey camshaft. Nice build thread. I'm a fellow lover of the 182's in my "truck". I could listen to the impact of well recorded drums all day. Ditto on the manner of bolting the rings to the doors then the speakers to the rings. I bolted my king starboard rings to the doors and put insert nuts in the rings to bolt the speakers to the rings with cap screws. It worked out very well. I'm hoping to get a build thread started one of these days.. Good luck and enjoy the build.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

rockinridgeline said:


> I could listen to the impact of well recorded drums all day.


 I could so the same sir!!! Thanks for the compliment. I look fwd to seeing your build thread!!!


----------



## cookie_monstr (Nov 10, 2008)

seen u on diesel bombers...nice build. keep up the great work.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

cookie_monstr said:


> seen u on diesel bombers...nice build. keep up the great work.



Thank you sir!! I think I saw you the other day as well....CU around...


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

build is looking nice. mine is at a stand still as I have no idea what the problem is lol


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> build is looking nice. mine is at a stand still as I have no idea what the problem is lol


Yeah I saw that...you need to get Don to fly out....


----------



## jackson420 (Oct 3, 2009)

I am watching your build with great excitement. Best of luck with the rest of your build.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

jackson420 said:


> I am watching your build with great excitement. Best of luck with the rest of your build.


Thank you sir. I have finished the right door and should have pics posted soon. I need to get cracking before I run out of decent fibre glass drying days!!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Thank you sir. I have finished the right door and should have pics posted soon. I need to get cracking before I run out of decent fibre glass drying days!!


DO IT!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> DO IT!


IM on it!! Hopefully it isnt raining over the next fews days.....


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Cameron, how is wgti working out for you?


----------

